# Pretty excited!



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Just dropped off a pretty substantial (for me, anyway) wholesale order at a local grocery store, http://communitymercantile.com/ It's a really neat place...it's actually a co-op that got big enough to have a physical store and it's to the point where you don't even have to be a member to shop there. They specialize is small and local, and do a lot of organic, whole food type stuff. They have the awesomest (not a word, but it works) produce. Anyhow, this was their initial order, 48 units in assorted sizes and fragrances of our laundry soap. :biggrin


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

Sounds like a pretty big order to me! Congratulations, I bet your stuff will do well there.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Excellent! Good for you! Move over TIDE!


----------



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

congrats!


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Fantastic!


----------



## linbee (Jul 7, 2010)

Yeah!


----------



## jimandpj (Mar 11, 2008)

That's awesome! Great job. Beware - we can barely keep laundry soap in stock - it moves really well for us!

PJ


----------



## Poverty Knob Goats (Apr 13, 2010)

Congrats! Bar soap sells well for us but laundry soap just hasn't caught on around here. go figure.


----------



## linbee (Jul 7, 2010)

Is this dry laundry detergent? I've made the liquid but didn't know you could do dry. If you don't mind me asking, how do you do that?


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

I would love to find a better way to grate laundry soap, other than my food processor. 

We usually grate it and mix in the borax, washing soda and baking soda. Then run it through again but with the blade in place of the grater. If there is an easier way to get it powdery, PLEASE let me know.


----------



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

a4patch said:


> I would love to find a better way to grate laundry soap, other than my food processor.
> 
> We usually grate it and mix in the borax, washing soda and baking soda. Then run it through again but with the blade in place of the grater. If there is an easier way to get it powdery, PLEASE let me know.


Does your food processor smell like soap after really cleaning it?


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

We just do what Peggy Sue describes. Got a new food processor with a larger capacity so that it would go a little quicker. I had a friend who was making the paste/gel kind but there were spoilage issues. And sometimes, it wouldn't dissolve well. So I wanted to do a powder...ends up more granular than that but works really well.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I make powdered too but not much of it. If there were an easier way I might. I only have a blender to use and can only do a little at a time or it just clumps up. It's tedious but I do end up with a very fine powder.


----------



## jimandpj (Mar 11, 2008)

We're making so much of it now, that we keep trying to find a better way as well. Jim keeps looking into industrial equipment, but hasn't found one that can handle soap yet. 

PJ


----------

